

Cisco cuts ties to China's ZTE after Iran probe - TruthElixirX
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/08/us-cisco-zte-iran-idUSBRE89709N20121008

======
TruthElixirX
I'm wondering how this will effect Mozilla since they are planning on
releasing a phone with ZTE. Not going to be good to market to corporate users
if this is true.

